# Best Gaggia modifications



## rogermorse (Apr 26, 2012)

I was thinking two VERY good modifications would be a new handle and revisiting the base.

The base is personal...I do sometimes very long coffees where I need a big cup (200ml), So I always need to remove the thing at the bottom. I could replace everything with a wooden platform, and a tall glass where the blackflush water comes out.

Anything about this modification exists?

And the other one is the wooden handle....I have found a wooden portafilter (with bottom) in germany for 45 euros....nothing bottomless though. DIY is quite hard in this kind of things without the correct powertools. Did any of you have any luck? IS there anything ready to buy?


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

You can get a better PF easily.

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/gaggia_parts_and_accessories.html

I'm planning on this one when I have the funds.

As for a wooden handle, thats easy too.

You just buy a wooden arm, then unscrew your pf filter holder from the arm and screw the wooden one on.


----------



## rogermorse (Apr 26, 2012)

OH! that is the bottomless i have !

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/Gaggia-Bottomless-Filter-Double-Basket.jpg

but I am not able to take the handle away...I think it's glued, I removed the chrome cover, but there is no screw inside (you have a screw inside the original gaggia one). And anyway you say it's easy, but where would you find the wooden arm? And yes, how do you get the handle off the bottomless portafilter I linked above??


----------



## rogermorse (Apr 26, 2012)

anyway which one were you saying? you linked the whole portafilter page instead of one model. And I stil lcan't figure out how to remove the handle to the bottomless portafilter I linked in the other post. I think it's glued in some way but i can't understand whether there is a screw inside the handle or not...It would be a waste to destroy the handle and discover there is no usable screw to mount a wooden one on it...


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well, rather than easy, there are any number of people who will make wooden handles, there is a thread on this forum about it infact.

As for removing the arm and filter holder, something along the lines of this.

The one I'm interested in is this one.


----------



## rogermorse (Apr 26, 2012)

that is the same I have, but not bottomless. Yes the handle and metal quality is much better than the original. And that is the handle I can't remove. If you are interested in wood, check this

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261198437858&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQE:1123


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm not sure the wood would suit the Classic though..

As for other mods, I take it you are not so interested in something like a PID?


----------



## rogermorse (Apr 26, 2012)

Well I am satisfied with my results so the wood was mostly an aesthetic modification. But yes, if you can give me some simple information about the PID modification....why not. I also never changed the steamwand, never needed it.

And I think wood actually suits everything...but a bit too complicated.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

rogermorse said:


> Well I am satisfied with my results so the wood was mostly an aesthetic modification. But yes, if you can give me some simple information about the PID modification....why not. I also never changed the steamwand, never needed it.
> 
> And I think wood actually suits everything...but a bit too complicated.


To be honest, I think you are just happy getting your Italian style espresso, I actually don't think there are any major modifications you can do that will significantly increase the experience for you...

Apart from a custom cup holder....


----------



## rogermorse (Apr 26, 2012)

shipping from espressoservices uk is so expensive if you buy more than 1 article







(


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Its not just shipping, its because VAT is added at the checkout too.


----------

